# Excursion meyer saber to standard light wiring help!



## KaTooM12503 (Nov 29, 2005)

Just recently put a meyers plow on my 01 Ford Excursion, have everything squared away but my lights. I bought a wiring harness for the starndar square type plow lights, and was wondering if it was possible to hook up to the saber lights. I also have no idea how to hook up the wire harness so any advice will help. 

Thanks John


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

You will not be able to use the old style wiring harness for the night sabers.You have to have the contral modules for the night sabers to work it is nothing more then some relays.I tried to hard wire mine and they would not work.What type of wiring problems are you having.


----------

